

Azure Event Hubs – Cloud-scale telemetry ingestion - vyrotek
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/event-hubs/

======
kwallace
404 on the first link for tutorial. Wow.

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/services/eve...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/documentation/services/event-hubs/)

~~~
chton
I've notified them, that is quite embarrassing.

~~~
maslam
They're fixing it now.

------
chton
I've been looking into this, and while it's an impressive piece of
engineering, I'm disappointed at the lack of flexibility there is. You can
determine your budget with Througput Units, but you lose out on a a very large
group of cases by needing to configure Partitions up-front. This, and a few
other guidelines (like having 1 worker process per partition), make it a much
more specialized service than it would seem at first glance.

~~~
ghawkescs
Where did you find the more in-depth technical details? I was looking through
the articles on MSDN but they looked incomplete or brand-new.

~~~
chton
There's a great blog post for an overview at
[http://fabriccontroller.net/blog/posts/getting-started-
azure...](http://fabriccontroller.net/blog/posts/getting-started-azure-
service-bus-event-hubs-building-a-real-time-log-stream/)

You can learn quite a bit from the pricing page too:
[http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/event-
hubs/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/event-hubs/) With
these details you can get a pretty good idea how it works if you know how the
rest of Azure is built.

Other than that, it helps to know people that know people :) Information has
been trickling in through various sources, slowly completing the picture.

------
pjlegato
Is this signficantly different than
[http://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/](http://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/) ?

~~~
chton
Not significantly, but they differ in the finer details. Event Hubs is less
elastic (since you need to choose your number of partitions on create), but it
has a few more advanced options like filtering and fine-grained message
replay. Kinesis has no requirement to chose a number of shards on creation,
but is closer to a simple fat pipe than Event Hubs.

In intention, basic structure and pricing, they are nearly identical.

